# active speaker removal..how to



## Yeahkillah (Jul 19, 2004)

i have bought new speakers and the are governed by they active speaker...how do i take it out...what wires do i cut and reconnect..do i have to run new wires..i looked at the active speaker chip in my door and 2 wires from that are going to my speaker red and grey and those are cut from the chip itself.. if someone could give me some help that would be nice..and if someone could give me step by step that would be tight tight tiiiight....1993 240sx


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

hey. I used to install professionally, so I might have some advice. Usually an active speaker system has an amp located right next to the speaker, if not on it. an easy way to determine if your car has this or just a Xover is to check the number of wires going into(note into) the box/chip by the speaker. if it is an active amp, it'll have 2 larger wires (around 16awg, or gauge) and 2 smaller wires or one wire that houses 2 conductors for signal, bringing the total nuber of wires to 5 or 6. special note, I have seen amps in doors that are grounded through their mount, so there is a rare possibility that there will be only one power wire. If it has a crossover, there will be only 2 in and 2 to 4 out( two for the tweeter, or high end freq.s and two for the woofer OR 2 for the speaker, to cut out very low frequencies to keep from damaging the speaker they'll add a capacitor). so here is the real kicker, either way if the wires coming from where your head unit is to where your speaker is are small (under 18ga) I'd definately opt to upgrade to some 16ga, especially if you plan on amping it. If it is amplified at the speaker, make sure you either kill the power to the amp wires or make really sure you cap off the ends properly to keep from shorting. let me know about your plans and if you have any more questions. hope all that makes sense and helps. 

Also, don't dread running wire. these cars are fairly simple, just take your time and try not to break/lose anything, but even if you do break or lose some stuff, you can always buy more clips or make it work another way (zip ties are a good friend to have). unless you are planning an all out comp setup, you can buy rolls of 2 conductor stranded (never solid) 16ga wire from Lowes or Home Depot for cheap, and it'll carry plenty of power with no audible sound degredation. (i've pushed 400watts for 25ft across 16ga with no issues). Best of luck.

truman

peace


----------

